# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  самопроизвольное выключение компа при нагрузках

## pipson

Самопроизвольно вырубается комп. Обычно, когда малые садятся резаться в игры. Когда систему не гружу - работает. Однажды, когда  сидел в инете, то подвис Макстон - комп тоже вырубился -- это было несколько раз, но редко. 
При тестировании ЕВЕРЕСТом также самопроизвольно выключается, как при проверке стабильности системы(несколько тестов  сразу), так и по отдельным тестам (CPU, RAM). Поменял Винду - поставил Win7 (что попалось под руку, блин, 30-дневник) - то же самое - один в один.
Блок питания менял - опять то же самое. Видюху передергивал и чистил - результат 0. При просмотре событий имеются записи с текстом ..._неожиданное выключение_...:confused::confused::confused:

----------


## rumtab

А проц или мосты не греются?
И что за система?

----------


## pipson

Системная плата:
			Тип ЦП  	DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2300 MHz (11.5 x 200) 4400+
			Системная плата  	Foxconn N570SM2AA-8EKRS2H (2 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)
			Чипсет системной платы  	nVIDIA nForce 570 SLI, AMD Hammer
			Системная память  	2048 Мб (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
			DIMM1: Hynix HYMP512U64EP8-S5  	1 Гб DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 МГц) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 МГц) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 МГц)
			DIMM2: Hynix HYMP512U64EP8-S5  	1 Гб DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 МГц) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 МГц) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 МГц)
			Тип BIOS  	Award (08/17/06)
			Коммуникационный порт  	Communications Port (COM1)
			Коммуникационный порт  	Printer Port (LPT1)
               мама: Foxconn N570SM2AA-8EKRS2H

очень горячий радиатор под кулером (нижняя часть снимка, слева)

----------


## rumtab

Прочти тут:
http://forum.microstar.ru/viewtopic.php?t=8935&start=0

А особенно тут
*http://www.ferra.ru/online/system/s25464/page-1/

*
До конца, там все описано, ну или почти, а так ищи в поисковых машинах по процессору, чипсету и причиной неисправности.

   К слову сказать, меня лично задрали нынешние производители системных плат, как они относятся к дровам, мостам, температуре, простым конфигурациям и глюкам на них!
   в 90-х компьютеры были надежнее.

----------


## pipson

Буду смотреть, может что и получится.:drinks:

----------


## rumtab

Давай без может быть... У меня самого комп перезагружался при загрузке Battlefield2, проблемы были в корявой звуковой встроенной плате, зависала на одном прерывании с сетевой карточкой.

Просто глянь так:
Панель управления-Свойства системы-Вид-Ресурсы по подключению
-Запрос на прерывание (IRQ)
Смотрим что висит на одинаковых прерываниях, особенно видеокарта, звук, сетевая карта.

----------

